# cd or dvd cabinet



## packer34 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been looking for a nice cd/dvd cabinet, not just a cabinet with slots that looks cheap no disrespect, i found a cabinet in a furniture add with sliding glass doors but was $500.00 way too much. I'm not very good add coming up with plans so that's why I am asking. Thx


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I made this one for a customer. I'm not crazy about the high gloss finish but she finished it to look like all her other cabinets. I got $450 for this one unfinished.


----------



## packer34 (Dec 3, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> I made this one for a customer. I'm not crazy about the high gloss finish but she finished it to look like all her other cabinets. I got $450 for this one unfinished.


 
Looks great!! Sure is shinny! Just courious what did it cost to make? Is it your own design? I'd like something like that but with glass sliding doors. Thx for the reply.:smile:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

packer34 said:


> Looks great!! Sure is shinny! Just courious what did it cost to make? Is it your own design? * I'd like something like that but with glass sliding doors.* Thx for the reply.:smile:


I think the cost was like $130 and no not my design but i drew the plans from one she liked at Target. Changed the dimensions and made it from solid oak instead of MDF.

*If you want glass sliding doors then it won't be like this one because the doors or also shelves. It sounds like your looking for a bookshelf with glass sliding doors.*


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

I made one for myself similar to this a few years ago.
The door is slightly ajar because I hadn't put the magnet latches in yet. (first picture)


----------

